# FreeBSD 10.0 does not turn monitor off?



## beesatmsu (Apr 28, 2014)

The old one I had (8.0 and 9.0) both automatically turns the LCD monitors off due to inactivity. I just found out that FreeBSD 10.0 does not do this automatically.

I searched by google and could not find a way to do this.  I want to save some energy so it is good for the environment. 

Any idea? I already have powerd enabled.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2014)

powerd(8) does not control the monitor.  Are you running X?  Are you running a graphic console?


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 29, 2014)

No. I used `pkg install`to install kde, but it does not seem to work.  So I am just running in text mode.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2014)

See vidcontrol(8) about the -t option.


----------

